# ShootersPool



## Richtschütze (8. Oktober 2017)

Wollte euch eine neue Pool Simulation kurz vorstellen die aktuell noch im Beta Test ist. Virtual Pool 4 war bislang immer DIE REFERENZ in Sachen Pool Simulation. 
ShootersPool ist innovativer, grafisch up to date und die Ballphysik kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.
Das Spiel erscheint am 1.11.2017

YouTube
ShootersPool - Startseite | Facebook
ShootersPool - Launching Alert Subscription
News Archives - ShootersPool Billiards Simulation




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6n-wmr_haxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Oktober 2017)

Echt krass das es Simulationen für sowas gibt :o Sieht aber echt gut aus, ich habe Pool mal in GTA SA/ IV oder Playstation Home gespielt^^


----------



## DonBongJohn (24. Oktober 2017)

Ach ja da erinnert man sich an die alten Carom 3D zeiten zurück 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Oktober 2017)

Danke für eure Beiträge. Habe den Erscheinungstermin im ersten Post hinzugefügt.


----------



## Richtschütze (4. November 2018)

Die jährliche Gebühr für das onlinespielen wurde entfernt. Möglicherweise wurde das getan da es bald bei Steam erscheint.
Subscription plans deleted - ShootersPool


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Januar 2019)

Update: Free to play version erschienen und official brands in ShootersPool. 

Eine free2play version der Spiels ist erschienen. Man kann
8 Ball US Pool
Snooker 6 Reds
Straight Rail Billards
online kostenlos spielen ohne zeitliche Begrenzung. 

Official Brands in ShootersPool :


*Guru51* 
7ft Tisch für British Pool in 3 verschiedenen Farben

*JOY*
Joy Q8 9ft Chinese Pool Tisch

*RaSSON*
RaSSON Victory II 9ft Pool Tisch &
RaSSON Magnum II 12ft Snooker Tisch

*OB Cues*
13 Playing Cues für US Pool / Chinese Pool
1 Break Cue für US Pool / Chinese Pool
1 Jump Cue für US Pool / Chinese Pool
6 Shafts US Pool / Chinese Pool Cues

*Simonis Coth*
1 Cloth für US Pool (Simonis 860)
_verfügbar im offline mode, speziellen Turnieren und Turnier Trainingsräume_

*Aramith*
1 Kugelsatz für US Pool / Chinese Pool
_verfügbar im offline mode, speziellen Turnieren und Turnier Trainingsräume_


Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Richtschütze (27. Mai 2020)

- Großes update ist erschienen
- Spielerrekord im April: mehr als 100.000 online Spiele wurden im April gespielt
- Auflistung ingame Brands: Joy Billiards, Rasson Billiards, OB Cues,  Aramith Billiard Balls, Iwan Simonis, Strachan, Diamond Billiards,  Predator Cues, Gabriels Billiards and Guru51

+ Physics:
      + Coefficient of restitution between balls depends on the angle of impact. 
      + Fixed middle pockets physics of Rasson Magnum II snooker table.
      + Fixed middle pockets physics of ShootersPool Teruel snooker table.
      + Fixed cushion physics in tables: 
         - ShootersPool Blackball Pro
         - ShootersPool Emperor
         - ShootersPool Supreme Royal

+ Improved ball cluster physics.
      + Reduced the rebound of the cue ball in the table when applying top spin.
      + Chalk kicks have been temporarily disabled until a future improvement of the ball reaction
        and implementation of a chalk cleaning method.
      + Improved cue ball reaction when hitting a cluster with several balls (like an 8 Ball cluster).
      + Improved ball deflection due to cloth imperfections. Balls deflect more and earlier at low speed. 
        Long and slow rolling shots are more difficult, preferring drag shots for higher accuracy.
      + Improved cushion friction physics. 
      + Improved speed of physics calculations, tracking lines are calculated significantly faster.
      + Every playing cloth has an attribute of rolling accuracy that makes the ball rolling motion more or less precise.
      + Fixed (reduced) spin transference between balls. This calculation error didn't affect 
        the throw angle, just amount of spin transferred.
      + Elastic cushions testing is available in the offline game. To enable it, just add the 
        option --use_new_cushion_model to the game's desktop shortcut target field. You can check that it's
        successfully enabled by watching the replay. We warn you that it's a test mode so there can be
        bugs. Also, some physical effects are not implemented yet like spin inversion.

   + GUI:
      + Turkish language supported in the game application.
      + Possibility to mute players in the in-game chat (only in the online standalone version).
      + Possibility to report players in the in-game chat (only in the online standalone version).
      + Zoom customizable in the online standalone version with Ctrl+Wheel mouse.
      + Fixed chat window issues when scaling the in-game GUI.
      + Added a 'close' button to the in-game chat.
      + Changed the activating/deactivating in-game chat animation.
      + Fixed bug that made the scoreboard disappear and not being able to be shown again.
      + Improved game loading time.

   + Gameplay:
      + Initial cue inclination angle is customizable in the CONTROLS menu.
      + Initial distance from the player's eyes to the cue ball is customizable in the VIEW menu.
         - Can be saved while playing with Ctrl+Z too.
         - Can be reset, double pressing the 'Stroke' key.

+ Top spin is applied before adding inclination to the cue if the cushion is blocking the shot.
        The amount of maximum top spin added is below the miscue limit, but with a considerable margin
        to be increased manually, so it cannot be used to guess the maximum top spin without miscuing.

   + Graphics:
      + Design of the timer has been changed.
      + Improved depth of field effect.
         - Quality of the effect can be chosen in the display settings menu.
         - The undesired halo effect has been fixed in MEDIUM, HIGH and MAXIMUN quality settings.
      + Improved wood texture in the Rasson Victory II pool table.
      + Improved table illumination in snooker tables in all competition venues.
      + Loading screen style changed. Some gaming advices are shown.
      + ShootersPool Snooker Classic design improved to match latest table graphics standards.
      + Overhead camera fixed to not overlap the HUD.

   + Game rules:
      + Fixed Chinese Pool 8-Ball rules conforming the latest WPA rules. No need to call the shot.
      + Fixed current break count in 14.1 Straight Pool rules when a time out happened.
      + Fixed cue ball in-hand at the beginning of Pool drills.
      + Fixed cue ball replacement when scratching in Snooker drills.
      + Fixed restriction zones in Straight Rail carom rules.

   + Sound:
      + Overall sound effects volume adjustments.
      + Improved frozen balls and cluster sounds.
      + Sound of the table cushion varies with impact speed.
      + Significant reduction of cushions sound in soft-medium speed impacts.
      + New stroke sound in snooker cues.
      + Improved 3D environment sound configuration in all scenarios.
      + Added nature ambient sounds to Modern House and Palace scenarios.

   + New content:
      + New real tables available!
         + Diamond Pro-Am in 7,9 and 10 foot pool tables with three decorations: 
           PRC Black, Charcoal and Rosewood.
         + Diamond Pro-Am 4 pockets 9ft pool table without middle pockets.
         + Gabriels Imperator V 10ft carom table.
         + Gabriels Imperator V 7ft carom table.
         + Gabriels Rafale 10ft carom table with two decorations: Black, White.

      + New real cues and shafts available!
         - Pool, Chinese Pool:
            + Predator 8K-1, 8K-2, 8K-3, 8K-4
            + Predator Air II
            + Predator BK Rush NW, BK Rush SW
            + Predator BK3LW, BK3NW, BK3SW
            + Predator P3 LCM LL, LCM LW, LRM LL, LRM LW
            + Predator Panthera4-1, Panthera4-2
            + Predator Roadline SP4LWP, SP4LWR, SP8LWM, SP8LWR
            + Predator Sport 2, Sport 2 Ice NW, Sport 2 Ice W, Sport 2 Stratos NW, Sport 2 Stratos W
            + Predator shafts 314-2, 314-3, REVO 124, REVO 129, Vantage, Z-2, Z-3.
         - Snooker:
            + ShootersPool SAWC 19 New commemorating the victory of players Jimmy and LeodisDanny (team England A)
              in the past 'ShootersPool Academy World Championship 2019' snooker tournament.

      + New real ball sets available!
         - Pool, Chinese Pool:
            + Aramith Continental
            + Aramith Crown Standard
            + Aramith Premier
            + Aramith Premium
            + Aramith Pro-Cup, Pro-Cup TV
            + Aramith Tournament, Tournament Pro-Cup TV
         - Snooker:
            + Aramith American
            + Aramith Premier Snooker, 50.8mm, 54mm, 57.2mm
            + Aramith Super Crystalate
            + Aramith Tournament Champion, Pro-Cup, SuperPro1G
         - Carom:
            + Aramith Premier Carom
            + Aramith Super Aramith de Luxe
            + Aramith Super Aramith Demonstration
            + Aramith Super Aramith Pro-Cup, Prestige
            + Aramith Super Aramith Tournament
            + Aramith Super Aramith Traditional
         - British Pool:
            + Aramith Casino Premier Yellow and Blue, Yellow and Red
            + Aramith Super Pro-Cup

      + New real cloths available!
         - Pool:
            + Simonis 860, 860 HR
            + Simonis 760
            + Simonis 920
            + Simonis SuperPro
         - Snooker:
            + Strachan 6811 Club, Tournament 30oz, Tournament 32oz
            + Strachan No10 Championship
            + Strachan Superfine
         - Carom:
            + Simonis 300 Rapide
            + Simonis 920
         - Chinese Pool:
            + Strachan 6811 JS, Tournament 32oz
            + Strachan No10 Championship
         - British Pool:
            + Strachan 6811 Pool, Tournament
            + Strachan 777 Pool
            + Strachan 861
            + Strachan Superfine
            + Strachan SuperPro


----------

